# 6.0 turbo



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im thinking about buying a 06-07 6.0. I drove a 06 350 today and when I would get on it pretty good then let off I would hear kind of a thumping sound. Im guessing its the turbo spooling down, am I right? My 04 duramax doesnt make that sound lol. Ive drove alot of different diesel trucks and havent heard it before. Ive drove 2 other 6.0s and dont recall if they made that sound or not, I think they did.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its the pressure relief in the turbo leeting the excess pressure out.. they all do it search you tube for 6.0 turbo fart.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Either that or "turbo bark" which is never good.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im going to drive more 6.0s tomorrow, we'll see what they sound like


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its only doing it under hard acceleration and then you suddenly let off the throttle quickly right?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

If I recall it was doing it under moderate to heavy acceleration. When I put it to the floor and let of I dont think it did it. I think it was just in the 1800-2300 rpm range and would let off it would do it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

like this?
http://i103.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid103.photobucket.com/albums/m156/STUMP0331/CLIP0080.flv
mine will do it around the same rpms especially going up a hill ford told me its normal and just backed up pressure being released from the turbo


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

yup thats it. Is that your truck? I kinda think it sounds cool. Whats everyone elses opinion on this, is that sound normal? Also do 6.0s have high idle? If not can I go to a ford dealer and get it programed in the truck like I heard they do with 7.3s?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats not my truck just found it online.
the 6.0 has a highidle you can hook up using the upfitter switch or an aftermarket togle switch
heres the link to the ford bulletin on how to hook it up
https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q108.pdf
it might sound cool i guess and yes it is totally normal


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

thats interesting cause my 04 6.0L doesn't make that noise.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ColliganLands;768347 said:


> like this?
> http://i103.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid103.photobucket.com/albums/m156/STUMP0331/CLIP0080.flv
> mine will do it around the same rpms especially going up a hill ford told me its normal and just backed up pressure being released from the turbo


That is not a good noise! As I said, it is turbo bark and over time will destory your turbo! That noise is caused by air, flowing backwards through the turbo. Believe me, I am right.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JDiepstra;768644 said:


> That is not a good noise! As I said, it is turbo bark and over time will destory your turbo! That noise is caused by air, flowing backwards through the turbo. Believe me, I am right.


My 05 F-250 does that "EXACT" noise after hittin the throttle hard! It's gotta be normal?!?

JDiepstra, what would be the solution to fix that if it's not suppopsed to happen?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow guys.................that's not a good thing at all. It is turbo bark as stated above and not cool. Stupid people will tell you it's ok and just the turbo spooling down, which it is not. First off, that's what a blow off valve is for. BUT, diesels don't produce vaccum so they don't have BOV's. Spend about $1k and you can get one. That being said, the noise you hear is the turbines in the turbo fighting the boost pressure after boost is reached and it has nowhere to go b/c the vanes closed as you let off the throttle (or wastegate if it applies, but not in this case). You should always roll into and out of the throttle if you're beating on it, and this is the reason. 

Do a search for the term "juicegrips". To me that sound under normal driving is a sign that the truck was abused. Too much of it and it happens more and more often at lower and lower boost #'s. The result is a blown up turbo..........a weak point in the 6.0L as it is. 

On a similar note, if this is "normal" according to Ford, no wonder the 6.0's have turbo as well as top end problems. Excess cylinder pressure could just as well be caused by turbo bark too IMHO.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

To answer the question "what's the fix for this?". Lol, a new turbo, a big money BOV, or drive the truck like it's a diesel and not a Mustang or Camaro. Respect the fact that it has a turbo. Sometimes it's inevatible, but if it's happening all the time, it's not the truck's fault.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

creativedesigns;768654 said:


> My 05 F-250 does that "EXACT" noise after hittin the throttle hard! It's gotta be normal?!?
> 
> JDiepstra, what would be the solution to fix that if it's not suppopsed to happen?


As has already been said, you need to let off the throttle more slowly. Keep barking your turbo and sooner or later your impeller will come into contact with the walls of the turbo, or, the shaft will just snap. Either occurence will send bits and pieces of your turbo through your intercooler and into your engine.



got-h2o;768660 said:


> Wow guys.................that's not a good thing at all. It is turbo bark as stated above and not cool. Stupid people will tell you it's ok and just the turbo spooling down, which it is not. First off, that's what a blow off valve is for. BUT, diesels don't produce vaccum so they don't have BOV's. Spend about $1k and you can get one. That being said, the noise you hear is the turbines in the turbo fighting the boost pressure after boost is reached and it has nowhere to go b/c the vanes closed as you let off the throttle (or wastegate if it applies, but not in this case). You should always roll into and out of the throttle if you're beating on it, and this is the reason.
> 
> Do a search for the term "juicegrips". To me that sound under normal driving is a sign that the truck was abused. Too much of it and it happens more and more often at lower and lower boost #'s. The result is a blown up turbo..........a weak point in the 6.0L as it is.
> 
> On a similar note, if this is "normal" according to Ford, no wonder the 6.0's have turbo as well as top end problems. Excess cylinder pressure could just as well be caused by turbo bark too IMHO.





got-h2o;768662 said:


> To answer the question "what's the fix for this?". Lol, a new turbo, a big money BOV, or drive the truck like it's a diesel and not a Mustang or Camaro. Respect the fact that it has a turbo. Sometimes it's inevatible, but if it's happening all the time, it's not the truck's fault.


Two good posts in a row. Thanks for bringing some accurate info into the thread.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow i guess ill call my dealer and tell him hes a moron, i cant believe the ford dealer would say its ok when its not.
ive only got that noise a couple times (especially going up hill and someone turns in front of you) ill try to let off the throttle more easily when its possible


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. Should I be having second thoughts on buying a 6.0? Should I look into the 6.4s instead? I just drove one and its too damn quiet for me but it was nice.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont like the dpf, fuel mileage, and how quiet the 6.4s are though. I drove one yesterday and I think it was in regen mode cuz the lie o meter went from 10mpg down to 4-5mpg. Guess ill keep lokking at late model 6.0s and get the 200k mile warranty. From what ive read the late model 6.0s arent bad if you keep them stock, right?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Did you call up your dealer yet Colligansland?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

just keep it stock is what my dealer told me. also i spoke to them on that "fart"/"bark" noise and its not good like they originally said. he told me if it keeps happening it can be bad but just to avoid goin from being hard into the throttle to no throttle at all. its exactly like jdpiestra and got-h2o said backed up pressure being released back into the turbo

also make sure you "open it up" every now and then.... get on it good so the veins in the turbo dont get clogged up


----------



## smenchhofer (Dec 8, 2006)

I have 05 250 and went through all the static from the dealer related to the "turbo flutter."

At first they told me it was normal but after repeated trips to the dealer they changed their minds and replaced the turbo...3 times. No more flutter. It is definitely not normal and as others have stated it should be replaced.....


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

If that noise is bad then why do I hear it on most of the trucks and tractors at all the pulls?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

OhioPlower;769358 said:


> If that noise is bad then why do I hear it on most of the trucks and tractors at all the pulls?


Lol, b/c pulling is good for the truck too, right? There's never a risk of breaking anything doing that!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

got-h2o;769472 said:


> Lol, b/c pulling is good for the truck too, right? There's never a risk of breaking anything doing that!


haha now that I think about it ive seen quite a few turbos blow on those trucks and tractors lol.


----------

